# Washington, NC Senior Male



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

Was stray on someone's property for 3 months, now in animal control. This guy is HUGE! Is in a run with another dog and is doing fine with him. Phone # at animal control is 252-946-4517.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I checked out the Beaufort County Animal Shelter site, he is not on there. Maybe new today and have not gotten him posted? Any idea on his age? From the pics, his front teeth don't look too bad, but very hard to tell. Does have the grey muzzle going on... 
If you can get more info, please post on him! It's too late to call now, after 5! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

This shelter's website is never up to date. I took the photos today. I know he is there.. They are estimating maybe 5 years old. And really big guy.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you know what his time looks like? And big? - Approx. weight??


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

Shelter is full. They have doubled up everything that is good with other dogs. I'd say maybe 95-100 lbs but tall. He is larger then the sheps I've had here and Bear was about 85 lbs.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awww he looks like an older version of Clover's daddy. (who is 107lbs) I wish I could come get him.









I will post him out there too.


----------

